# Salt clumping and not spreading



## croche1260 (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a tailgate Snowex spreader 1075. I recently installed a vibrator. The salt is still clumping. I have to get out of the truck and move salt around in the spreader. A 10 minute job takes an hour!

Anyone out there have a solution?


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

croche1260 said:


> I have a tailgate Snowex spreader 1075. I recently installed a vibrator. The salt is still clumping. I have to get out of the truck and move salt around in the spreader. A 10 minute job takes an hour!
> 
> Anyone out there have a solution?


Is it clumping or bridging? If its clumping it's too wet but if it's bridging you may have the vibrator in the wrong location on the spreader. When i ran my western 1000 my vibrator is located a few inches above the auger and i never had a problem.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

What type of salt? Bagged or bulk? Wet or dry? As mentioned, where's your vibrator mounted ? Those little salters are just a big funnel,can be finicky.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Salt is wet when it is loaded = no good


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Clumpy makes me grumpy


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

iceyman said:


> Clumpy makes me grumpy


What does "itchy" make you?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> What does "itchy" make you?


Scratchy???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> What does "itchy" make you?


Depends where...some cases "itchy" makes me go see a doctor


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

leigh said:


> What type of salt? Bagged or bulk? Wet or dry? As mentioned, where's your vibrator mounted ? Those little salters are just a big funnel,can be finicky.


I didn't know you could or would run bulk through one of those things...My experience with that type of spreader is....If the salt is not bone dry your better off standing in the back of the truck and flinging it...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Scratchy???


Come on Oomkes... it's rhyme time :laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Come on Oomkes... it's rhyme time :laugh:


Oh, I get it now. Oops


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Gentleman...Let's get back on topic and help this fella with his clumping issue....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What was that about the pot and the kettle???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> What was that about the pot and the kettle???


That was mark trying to be witty using someone else's materal once again


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> That was mark trying to be witty using someone else's materal once again



640 × 640 - pinterest.com


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Gentleman...Let's get back on topic and help this fella with his clumping issue....


Were clogged up until he answers some more questions


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

iceyman said:


> Were clogged up until he answers some more questions


He may have tried, this thread is all clogged up with chatter.


----------



## croche1260 (Sep 16, 2014)

It is bulk salt, I was told by Snowex I could run it with a vibrator. The salt is moist but isn't that wet. Vibrator is mounted 6-8 inches above the auger. I got a vibrator from Karrier Company. So far, pretty disappointed. 

Before the vibrator, the salt would funnel and make one big hole in the spreader. After the vibrator, it doesn't funnel but it seems to be caking up closer to the auger.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

croche1260 said:


> It is bulk salt, I was told by Snowex I could run it with a vibrator. The salt is moist but isn't that wet. Vibrator is mounted 6-8 inches above the auger. I got a vibrator from Karrier Company. So far, pretty disappointed.
> 
> Before the vibrator, the salt would funnel and make one big hole in the spreader. After the vibrator, it doesn't funnel but it seems to be caking up closer to the auger.


Imo the problem is the salt. Too wet


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

croche1260 said:


> It is bulk salt, I was told by Snowex I could run it with a vibrator. The salt is moist but isn't that wet. Vibrator is mounted 6-8 inches above the auger. I got a vibrator from Karrier Company. So far, pretty disappointed.
> 
> Before the vibrator, the salt would funnel and make one big hole in the spreader. After the vibrator, it doesn't funnel but it seems to be
> 
> caking up closer to the auger.


Who ever told you that from Snowex was wrong...Those types of spreaders only like dry not hungry salt...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Bulk salt and tailgate spreaders don't mix. They're a pain sometimes to even get bagged stuff though.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Bulk salt and tailgate spreaders don't mix. They're a pain sometimes to even get bagged stuff though.


A little late to the party....But, thanks for checking in....


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Bulk salt and tailgate spreaders don't mix. They're a pain sometimes to even get bagged stuff though.


Snowex does say it can run bulk with a vibrator but any wetness and your screwed. I have a saltdogg tgs07 and it runs bulk perfectly. We had a wet delivery of bulk but with the vibrator it went thru. Without the vibrator it wouldnt move though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pretty sure your salt is too wet.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm not sure about it being to wet...I think it's just overly Moist...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm not sure about it being to wet...I think it's just overly Moist...


:clapping:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I guess you could try to mount the vibrator closer to the bottom. Maybe it will keep the salt moving. Not familiar with that setup.How long do you run the vibrator? Could be you're packing it down and it gets stuck.Maybe try different lengths of time when hitting the vibrator.Worst case,sell it and at buy one with a conveyor.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

If your loading and spreading it right away it will work better. Driving seems to pack everything in tighter. Also try not filling it as full. Wet salt is definitely your problem as said above. I'd also try running as much out as you can before turning vibrator on and just turn it on when needed as it will pack everything together also.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would not listen to any of these guys, they obviously don't know... your problem is wet salt.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

maybe mix some rice in it to keep the moisture out


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I wonder if the salt is too damp?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Could be that the Moisture content is to high not allowing the salt to flow freely...That's just a guess...What do I know I'm a Drunken Union Monkey


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The sodium chloride might be saturated to the point it is bridging.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The sodium chloride might be saturated to the point it is bridging.


Salt in a clamminess state will do that


----------



## bel-nor (Dec 10, 2009)

Good morning gentlemen, Sir your salt has some moisture and most likely a lot of fines. I run my tail gate spreader in a crunch and after much close attention this is what works for me without a vibrator. Load salt at site never ride with hopper over 100 lb level, start with one 50lb bag of premium rock salt poured first (always).Add bulk on top of the bagged salt, and only add what you assume you will need. The fines (from bulk) cause most of my problems. Bulk on top of rock salt may let fines siff down causing less bridging. In my opinion the spreader will work great with premium bagged rock salt, even riding for a while. Bulk directed down to the the spinner will cause problems even with vibrator and mostly dry bulk.


----------



## croche1260 (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. I will try your suggestions and hope I can fix it.

My salt pile for wet because its been pouring and windy here a lot recently. Best way to dry it out?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

pick up a salt dryer.

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/salt-dryer_60309500097.html

https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...-vibrating-fluidized-bed_60527544789.html?s=p


----------



## bel-nor (Dec 10, 2009)

You may consider this also for easy access/dumping


----------



## bel-nor (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

croche1260 said:


> My salt pile for wet because its been pouring and windy here a lot recently.


Here\hear too\two\to\2.



croche1260 said:


> Best way to dry it out?


Move to Utah....unfortunately.

Unless you live in an arid climate, it doesn't really dry oot.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

croche1260 said:


> Thanks for all the help. I will try your suggestions and hope I can fix it.
> 
> My salt pile for wet because its been pouring and windy here a lot recently. Best way to dry it out?


Tarp with tires of pavers and your pile is still dry.. unless you get a crap load delivered


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey... what happened???

I am serious about the grain bag thing...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

The whole talk of grain dryers made me thing back to the days that my dad had a bunch of them little government bins.

We had these air mover tubes that you spiked into the grain to get the air movement down into the grain after you finished raking the top.

Wonder if these would work in salt piles to keep them the air movement threw them to help dry?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I would guess that it would take some form of heat to keep it dry, since salt naturally draws moisture.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I would guess that it would take some form of heat to keep it dry, since salt naturally draws moisture.


It doesn't draw it like calcium chloride does, but once it is moist, it doesn't let go.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

croche1260 said:


> Thanks for all the help. I will try your suggestions and hope I can fix it.
> 
> My salt pile for wet because its been pouring and windy here a lot recently. Best way to dry it out?


You can uncover it when weather is nice.I use a high tech H2O evaporation system.Hate dumping leftover wet salt in pile. I think you might want to think about selling that salter and moving up to a better alternative.It will dog you till it drives you insane


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> The whole talk of grain dryers made me thing back to the days that my dad had a bunch of them little government bins.
> 
> We had these air mover tubes that you spiked into the grain to get the air movement down into the grain after you finished raking the top.
> 
> ...


i still have one in the barn!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It doesn't draw it like calcium chloride does, but once it is moist, it doesn't let go.


Nevermind...I don't want my post count to go backwards


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

croche1260 said:


> It is bulk salt, I was told by Snowex I could run it with a vibrator. The salt is moist but isn't that wet. Vibrator is mounted 6-8 inches above the auger. I got a vibrator from Karrier Company. So far, pretty disappointed.
> 
> Before the vibrator, the salt would funnel and make one big hole in the spreader. After the vibrator, it doesn't funnel but it seems to be caking up closer to the auger.


 Maybe take the vibrator off. If it was dumping without it.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I did the tailgate with a vibrator thing, got a v box, problem solved.


----------

